
Ask HN: Best book on copy writing - Jefro118
What are people&#x27;s recommendations for copy writing books? Primarily books that could be applied to landing page copy.
======
jeffmould
Not sure about books exactly, but I like the CopyHackers.com site for good
articles, tips, and tricks when it comes to writing web page copy.

